# no audio with Realtek ALC260 freebsd 8.1 prerelease



## unsobill (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello my deeply beloved community 
not so long ago i was fortunate enough to acquire acer vaio laptop with Realtek ALC260 on board. been trying to crack this for few day already x(

thanks for any help !!! 



```
----------------------------------

#dmesg

hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC260
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Conexant (Unknown)
hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (18) in association 1! Disabling association.
hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Pin 18 has wrong direction for association 1! Disabling association.
hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (20) in association 2! Disabling association.
hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Pin 20 has wrong direction for association 2! Disabling association.
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC260 PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0


-----------------------------
dmesg with pin dump:


hdac0: Dumping AFG cad=0 nid=1 pins:
hdac0:  nid 15 0x02014110 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x80001f41 delay 17540us
hdac0:  nid 16 0x21011120 as  2 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc 33 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x80001f41 delay 16540us
hdac0:  nid 17 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT             
hdac0:  nid 18 0x02a15910 as  1 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color     Red misc 9 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x80001f41 delay 16530us
hdac0:  nid 19 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x80001f41 delay 16540us
hdac0:  nid 20 0x21845120 as  2 seq  0       Line-in  Jack jack  4 loc 33 color     Red misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x80001f41 delay 16540us
hdac0:  nid 21 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x80001f41 delay 16560us
hdac0:  nid 22 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN                 
hdac0:  nid 24 0x21451130 as  3 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  5 loc 33 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x80000000
hdac0:  nid 25 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN                  Sense: 0x80000000
hdac0: NumGPIO=4 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac0: GPIO: data=0x00000000 enable=0x00000000 direction=0x00000000
hdac0:       wake=0x00000000  unsol=0x00000000    sticky=0x00000000

-----------
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1  117 0xc0400000 965a10   kernel
 2    1 0xc0d66000 6538     vesa.ko
 3    1 0xc0d6d000 f638     if_iwi.ko
 4    1 0xc0d7d000 3928     snd_driver.ko
 5    2 0xc0d81000 5384     snd_ad1816.ko
 6   35 0xc0d87000 577a4    sound.ko
 7    2 0xc0ddf000 59d8     snd_als4000.ko
 8    2 0xc0de5000 76c0     snd_atiixp.ko
 9    2 0xc0ded000 5b54     snd_cmi.ko
10    2 0xc0df3000 5b44     snd_cs4281.ko
11    3 0xc0df9000 8724     snd_csa.ko
12    2 0xc0e02000 ba74     snd_ds1.ko
13    2 0xc0e0e000 14f20    snd_emu10kx.ko
14    2 0xc0e23000 94e4     snd_envy24.ko
15    4 0xc0e2d000 2b18     snd_spicds.ko
16    2 0xc0e30000 8264     snd_envy24ht.ko
17    2 0xc0e39000 8c34     snd_es137x.ko
18    2 0xc0e42000 6068     snd_ess.ko
19    5 0xc0e49000 4ee4     snd_sbc.ko
20    2 0xc0e4e000 4ff0     snd_fm801.ko
21    3 0xc0e53000 c8e0     snd_mss.ko
22    2 0xc0e60000 1c3b4    snd_hda.ko
23    2 0xc0e7d000 7224     snd_ich.ko
24    2 0xc0e85000 9580     snd_maestro.ko
25    2 0xc0e8f000 b564     snd_maestro3.ko
26    2 0xc0e9b000 11988    snd_neomagic.ko
27    2 0xc0ead000 47b8     snd_sb16.ko
28    2 0xc0eb2000 4f90     snd_sb8.ko
29    2 0xc0eb7000 6130     snd_solo.ko
30    2 0xc0ebe000 5d7c     snd_t4dwave.ko
31    2 0xc0ec4000 8240     snd_via8233.ko
32    2 0xc0ecd000 5224     snd_via82c686.ko
33    2 0xc0ed3000 5e20     snd_vibes.ko
34    1 0xc0ed9000 34bc     speaker.ko
35    1 0xc0edd000 2b4c     coretemp.ko
36    1 0xc0ee0000 73b14    acpi.ko
37    1 0xc5f7e000 30000    iwi_bss.ko
38    1 0xc631b000 9000     i915.ko
39    1 0xc6324000 14000    drm.ko
# 
-----------------

#cat /dev/sndstat

FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC260 PCM #0 Digital> (play) default

--------------------

# mixer vol
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
```


----------



## lyuts (Jul 2, 2010)

What does
`$ sysctl hw.snd.default_unit` say?


----------



## unsobill (Jul 2, 2010)

```
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
```


----------



## mav@ (Jul 3, 2010)

Your codec configuration is completely broken. You may try to update BIOS, it may help. If not, you may try to recreate configuration by hands. Try to add to /boot/loader.conf following lines:

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid15.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid16.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=2 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=2 seq=1"
```


----------



## unsobill (Jul 3, 2010)

did not helped. will try to upgrade bios


----------



## mav@ (Jul 4, 2010)

Show your verbose dmesg with these tunables applied. May be I've missed something.


----------



## unsobill (Jul 6, 2010)

here is verbal dmesg - file was too large to postpone so i uploaded it.Thanks again! 
 -A


----------



## mav@ (Jul 6, 2010)

Try this and repeat:


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid15.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid16.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=2 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=2 seq=1"
```


----------



## unsobill (Jul 7, 2010)

same, no sound on headphone port or speakers.
i've noticed my speaker port set to NONE and DISABLED unlike FIXED like in manual... perhaps thats somehow related, thanks for help as this is WAY over my head )  
Here is full verbal dmesg with this /boot/loader.conf


```
cat /boot/loader.conf
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid15.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid16.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=2 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=2 seq=1"
vesa_load="YES"
loader_logo="beastie"
snd_hda_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
if_iwi_load="YES"
```

and 


```
%cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC260 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC260 PCM #1 Digital> (play)
```


----------



## Alt (Jul 7, 2010)

I got similar problem with Realtek ALC880(( Seems everything ok, but no sound.. KDE4 mixer works, no errors showing, but no sound((( My data:
FBSD 8.0-RELEASE
dmesg
	
	



```
hdac0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xd0400000-0xd0403fff irq 16 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
..
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC880
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #2 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #2 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (0p:0v/1r:1v channels simplex)
```


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   25 0xc0400000 b6dfe0   kernel
 2    1 0xc0f6e000 1b7b4    snd_hda.ko
 3    2 0xc0f8a000 567c0    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc3aad000 35000    pf.ko
 5    1 0xc3b37000 4000     ng_socket.ko
 6    7 0xc3b3c000 b000     netgraph.ko
 7    1 0xc3c63000 4000     ng_iface.ko
 8    1 0xc3c67000 7000     ng_ppp.ko
 9    1 0xc3c73000 5000     ng_l2tp.ko
10    1 0xc3c78000 5000     ng_ksocket.ko
11    1 0xc3c7f000 3000     ng_tee.ko
12    1 0xc3d55000 3000     ng_tcpmss.ko
```

Cant determine its same problem or somekind other?


----------



## mav@ (Jul 10, 2010)

unsobill said:
			
		

> same, no sound on headphone port or speakers.
> i've noticed my speaker port set to NONE and DISABLED unlike FIXED like in manual... perhaps thats somehow related, thanks for help as this is WAY over my head )
> Here is full verbal dmesg with this /boot/loader.conf



Now output looks fine. If none output still works - may be it is some model-specific "feature". You may try to experiment with settings different combinations of CODEC's General Purpose I/O (GPIO) signals via hint.hdac.0.config device hints.


----------



## mav@ (Jul 10, 2010)

Alt said:
			
		

> Cant determine its same problem or somekind other?



There are too many possible problems. Start with reading snd_hda man page and _verbose_ boot messages.


----------

